# What trolling motor should I get?



## guido611 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok here is the deal... I've asked this question before but I got mixed reviews, and was unsure on what boat I was going to purchase. So if anybody has been in this exact situation i would really appreciate the input. Next paycheck I am picking up a 2010 alumacraft 1236. It weighs 125lbs, and I will be fishing with one fishing buddy most of the time. Our combined body weight is no more than 330 lbs. I plan on making this boat electric only, and because of its small size and limited budget i want a transom mount trolling motor. I will be fishing the susquehanna river that is known to be a pretty large but shallow river with not much current. My question is, should i get a 55lb thrust minnkota trolling motor, or a 40lb thrust. My problem with the 55lb is that the shaft seems too long for a small jon boat, and that I would probably need two batteries, however this is the most power i can get for my budget. Now, my problem with the 40lb, even though I would probably need only one battery and the shaft is much shorter, I dont know if this will be enough power with an almost full load. I dont want to break speed records, but I would like to get to my fishing spot before growing old. What do you guys recommend? (by the way, i plan on making a battery storage compartment for my one or two batteries in the middle bench seat so weight distribution will NOT be an issue.)


----------



## redbug (Nov 6, 2010)

My advice on a trolling motor is always the same 
and the fact that you will be fishing a river system makes it even 
more important 
*GET THE BIGGEST MOTOR YOU CAN AFFORD*

as your only means of propulsion bigger is always better you can always run the motor at a lower setting


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 8, 2010)

Get the 55.


----------



## justnortherns (Nov 9, 2010)

redbug said:


> My advice on a trolling motor is always the same
> and the fact that you will be fishing a river system makes it even
> more important
> *GET THE BIGGEST MOTOR YOU CAN AFFORD*
> ...



Agreed. 

Also, whichever motor you choose, as you are going to go electric-only know the specifications of your motor. Here is an excellent example of the motor I use, the MK 30:

https://www.tufox.com/hobie/TrollingPerformance.html

Halfway down the page it shows in a spreadsheet, for each speed setting: 

- current draw (most important)
- battery duration in hours
- speed
- distance covered

Note that in this example the 100% setting gives one a slight increase in speed over the 80% setting, but drains the battery more than twice as fast! There are other variables to consider (weight carried, battery chosen, etc.), but if you can get similar information - especially current draw per speed setting - from the trolling motor you choose, you can better plan your battery capacity needs (and know if you're carrying too little or too much battery for the trip).


----------



## DaveInGA (Nov 10, 2010)

The other gentlemen have already given you good advice on trolling motor selection, so I'm not going to go into size. I do have a couple of suggestions based on many years of fishing in a slow moving shallow river back home in North Carolina. These will save your battery life and make things much easier if you can do them.

1. Mount your new trolling motor to the front of the boat and rig it to pull, not push. This will control the boat much better and you'll get a bit longer life out of the battery. The heads on the transom mounts can be turned around easily, just google how to do it if you have problems getting the control head reversed.

2. If you can, select two entry/exit points from the rivers and place a vehicle at each one. Put your boat in at the "up" river entry/exit point and float down river. This uses the river's natural current to pull you along, saves battery and rowing energy as well. If you select well, you can have a nice day or half day float trip and still have plenty of battery life at the end.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RPjet (Nov 10, 2010)

Guido,

Try to get the biggest, most powerful TM that you can. If not perhaps look into a small, say 3 to 5 hp gas motor. 

I am not trying to scare you off with this but the Susquehanna is a lot more powerful than you give it credit. Yes, at times it can be very shallow and slow, but there are times when you can get in over your head with just a TM. I have an 80# MinnKota Fortex on my RiverPro and there are times and places where I can't make headway against the current! Add a little wind and/or current and you will quickly see where this may lead. 

At the very least leave your options open and consider what was posted above - Have alternate plans for a takeout further down river.

I have over 40 years experience on the Juniata and Susquehanna Rivers and have seen too many people get into trouble with ALL sizes of boats. Just last weekend an angler fishing a tournament on the Lower Susquehanna swamped a 186 RiverPro. Both anglers are OK but the boat and all of their equipment is lost.

Good luck in whatever you choose, but remember......never take for granted that the Susquehanna is shallow and slow or it will come back and bite you!

Dave


----------



## guido611 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you everybody for the input, however I just found a 1448 on craigslist for a steal!! it has a trailer and an 18 hp evinrude, so I believe my worries are over! I am picking it soon and plan on posting pics.


----------

